# Where was the National Standards Authority when the mica blocks were being made?



## Purple (18 Aug 2022)

Just on the Mica issue (I didn't want to start a new thread) I just saw that manufacturers of Concrete Blocks have to CE mark their products. That means they have to have a Quality Management System which is approved and audited by the NSAI. This is covered under EU Regulation No. 305/2011. So where was the NSAI in all of this and where were the test results which showed that there was/wasn't Mica in the raw materials? 
These notes from the Special Meeting of Donegal County Council held on 9th July 2021 Queries & Responses is worth a read.


----------

